
No screen time: Tonga faces weeks of internet disruption - DoreenMichele
https://www.apnews.com/4ac1ea70593e4f5ebd5219e67e6a1088
======
DoreenMichele
Some context left out of this article suggests internet access is a big deal
for this place and they went to pains to establish good internet access to
begin with:

 _Here 's how a tiny Pacific island got better Internet than the US_

[https://www.pri.org/stories/2014-08-01/heres-how-tiny-
pacifi...](https://www.pri.org/stories/2014-08-01/heres-how-tiny-pacific-
island-got-better-internet-us)

